# Speeding fine in Turkey



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I reported in a different forum on being given a ticket in Turkey for doing 90kph when the limit for vans is 80kph. We were advised by the cops at the time that it had to be paid within 28 days and could be paid at the border when leaving. 

I assumed from this that it would be put on a database and the customs officer at exit would ask for the cash. I had it ready in my hand (140TL - about £55) with the docket and could see the customs officer studying the computer screen after tapping in the vehicle number.

After a minute or so she handed our documents back and waved us through without asking for the cash. I said nothing as I felt the fine was unfair in the first place: the speed limit signs are ambiguous requiring you to choose whether you are a car/minibus or a coach/truck - and 80kph fercrissake!

I conclude that either the fines aren't placed on a customs database after all or the officer felt the same way as me!

Could be that if ever we visit again we'll be asked to pay the fine plus a penalty for exceeding the 28 days before we're allowed in but ...

Harry


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Harry,

We got done last year as well and paid on the spot with a reduction.

I have kept the receipt just in case there's problems when we visit in December.

don


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

seems to be aregular thing got stoped month ago same senario 
stan


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Should we (the MHF community) be asking whether or not these countries are actually capable, technologically, of following up on these laws?

We have certainly driven on motorways in northern Portugal without paying the electronic toll, because we could find no way of doing so, but we do not expect to get a fine in the UK because no-one in Spain has so far paid a dime (a Euro?).

We'll see.

P&L


----------

